# URGENT: Phoenix AZ - Need Pigeon Picked Up ASAP



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Phoenix area members!

There is a pigeon being reported on 911 Pigeon Alert that needs to be picked up ASAP. I don't know if it is banded or not .. lady says it can't fly and is in her backyard making grunting noises and driving her dogs nuts. I've asked her to go catch the bird and safely confine it, but I don't know if she will. I can PM you her name and phone # if anyone can assist with this.

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I've PM & emailed Cindy and tried phoning Shi. I guess Kippy's next.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> I've PM & emailed Cindy and tried phoning Shi. I guess Kippy's next.
> 
> Pidgey


Thanks, Pidgey.

I'm going to go ahead and PM the finders contact info to Cindy, Shi, and Kim so it is available if any of them can help with this.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Got Philodice, too.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

What about Dave Roth?

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> What about Dave Roth?


...or Sage?

Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I can not drive down there to get him, but, if anyone down there were to be headed this way and could bring him, I'd be glad to take him in and see what I can do for him.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi is having problems with her server and hasn't been "on" for a few days. I got worried about her and pm'd Cindy who told me why.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> Got Philodice, too.
> 
> Pidgey


Thanks for the reminder! I'll send a PM and e-mail in just a few ..

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Dave Roth / Sage ..*

I'll give him (? them ?) a try if nothing works out with our members. 

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks for the reminder! I'll send a PM and e-mail in just a few ..
> 
> Terry


I already sent a PM and an email to Philodice.

Pidgey

Oh, forgot! You're sending out contact info!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm calling right now.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

philodice said:


> I'm calling right now.


Great! Thank you!

Terry


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Update: 
The woman's yard after dark is apparently a no-man's land of tangled debris that the pigeon has used his vast training from the Ninja school to hide in. Invisible until he chooses to show himself and hypnotize her into handing out food, of course. Our ninja pijj, let's call him Bruce, will be captured and boxed up, ready for pickup, sometime tomorrow morning. She will call me but I will be at work. Somebody should really tell her I've passed the torch on this one if possible, if anyone else could pick up earlier. I fear Bruce may have a bite from a cat on one wing, but I'm hoping he just crashed and broke it that way. He sounds lively and strong enough to make it one more night. Bruce has been eating at L.A's place.

P.S. Her dogs are bird eaters.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

philodice said:


> Update:
> The woman's yard after dark is apparently a no-man's land of tangled debris that the pigeon has used his vast training from the Ninja school to hide in. Invisible until he chooses to show himself and hypnotize her into handing out food, of course. Our ninja pijj, let's call him Bruce, will be captured and boxed up, ready for pickup, sometime tomorrow morning. She will call me but I will be at work. Somebody should really tell her I've passed the torch on this one if possible, if anyone else could pick up earlier. I fear Bruce may have a bite from a cat on one wing, but I'm hoping he just crashed and broke it that way. He sounds lively and strong enough to make it one more night. Bruce has been eating at L.A's place.
> 
> P.S. Her dogs are bird eaters.


Thank you, Philodice! Hopefully one of our other Phoenix members will be able to do the pick up in the AM. I really appreciate your efforts on this one.

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Where is she located?

I just called LuAnn (7ish) and left a message on voicemail.

I also have to work tomorrow morning.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

KIPPY said:


> Where is she located?
> 
> I just called LuAnn and left a message on voicemail.


Thank you! I really appreciate all the help from our Phoenix area members!

Terry


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

L.A's place is near 29th Ave and North of Indian School road. Quite far from my place. It's going to be a cold night for Bruce.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Sorry for the absense. Chuck is home for a couple days & we've been out & about all day. Got home & received a call from Kim about the bird.

I hope LuAnn was able to capture him tonight. It's suppose to freeze.  

I'll try to get in touch with her tomorrow.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Sorry for the absense. Chuck is home for a couple days & we've been out & about all day. Got home & received a call from Kim about the bird.
> 
> I hope LuAnn was able to capture him tonight. It's suppose to freeze.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Cindy! I sure hope the bird will be OK until one of you lovely Phoenix folks can get him!

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Update*

I called LuAnn a while ago. No answer so I left a message with my phone number as well as Nancy's from East Valley Wildlife. 
Until someone hears from her, I think we've done all we can at this point.

I hope the pij is OK.

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Another Update*

LuAnn called & said she has the bird secured in an animal carrier.

She also said:
The bird is a large pigeon. Her exact words, "He's the largest pigeon I've ever seen."  
Looks healthy. Very alert. No fluffiness. One wing is a little droopy. Can't fly.
He's eating & drinking. She hasn't noticed any droppings as yet.

I suggested she give Nancy a call to see if there is a rehabber nearby. 
I also asked her to keep me posted.

That's about it for now.
The main thing is, the bird *is* safe & secure.  

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's great news. I'm happy the poor thing made it through the night.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Cindy. I hope the bird can be gotten to a rehabber for care. 

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Charis said:


> That's great news.
> 
> *I'm happy the poor thing made it through the night*.


I said the same thing to LuAnn & she told me the bird spent the last *two nights* in her yard.  

Will post whatever update I get when I get it.

Cindy


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I am unable to pick up the bird today either. I can't talk anybody I know with a car into driving that far for a pigeon.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks for the update, Cindy.
> 
> *I hope the bird can be gotten to a rehabber for care. *
> 
> Terry


Kim offered to meet LuAnn half way last evening to p/u the bird, but she said she had been out all day & didn't want to go back out. So, I guess Kim & I will try for sometime today. I'm waiting to see when I need to take Chuck to get his truck. I can't do anything until he's on his way to wherever.  

Cindy


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Well good luck to you both. Hopefully we can get this bird somewhere and get some real food and some medicine in him.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the additional updates and offers to help with the bird. Much appreciated!

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I just wanted to post a quick update to let everyone know Kim & I met LuAnn & have picked up the pij.  
He's now under Kim's wonderful care.

We brought him back to my place & checked him over pretty good before Kim headed home.
His mouth is clear as a bell.  
Although his keel bone is quite sharp, he's very alert. 
He enjoyed a few seeds while he was here. His droppings actually don't look bad. 
He _definitely_ *can't* fly a lick.  
There is a real wing issue going on. No puncture, or recent, wounds noted, however there *is* an old wound on the underside of his wing, which is well healed. 

Will post some pictures soon.

Cindy


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Is it a feral or a racing pigeon? Just curious... If it has a band I would be happy to track down the owner you guys have done more than enough.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Matt D. said:


> *Is it a feral or a racing pigeon?* Just curious...
> 
> *If it has a band I would be happy to track down the owner* you guys have done more than enough.


Hi Matt,
He's a common feral. A little doll baby, I might add.  

Appreciate the offer.  

Cindy


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

OK very good... hope you all find him a great home.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Here are some pictures


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Missing alot of his flight feathers does the lady know what got him. No wonder he cant fly he only has 12 flights. 

500th post!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Matt D. said:


> *Missing alot of his flight feathers* does the lady know what got him. No wonder he cant fly he only has 12 flights.
> 
> *500th post*!


Indeed he is.  
LuAnn said she has no idea what happened. 

Congratulations on your 500th post.  

Cindy


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Thank you much.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you so much Cindy and Kim! I'm so glad this pijjie is now where s/he can get the care needed.

Does that right wing really droop as much as it appears in the pictures? Kinda looks and sounds like there is a broken wing plus the injury.

Please keep us posted and let us know if/when it's time to find a forever home for this one.

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I took some more pictures and his wings seem to line up fine, no drooping. *How long will it take for those flight feathers to grow back?* He has like 2 long feathers left. 

Cindy noticed some pin holes in his feathers, so he did get a bath. His feathers also felt like he's been hanging out at Mcdonalds next to the french fries.

His droppings look awesome and he seems fine. Very calm and he was sitting on my shoulder when I was on the computer earlier. I'm wondering if someone had him prior and he got loose or they let him go.

He's pretty much grounded and he can't get from point A to point B without dropping like a rock. So I'm wondering how he survived on his own. What ever wounds he may have had have healed.

Fleece is his name and he likes to grunt/growl alot. He's a really sweet pij.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Well it depends on how healthy he is... it could be a month or it could be longer. He probably would love to have a bath, and it will get the greasy feeling off of him. Let him grow the feathers before he is let out side. You could also take a piece of cloth and tie down his wings I will discourage him from flying, if he keeps trying he could break something.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the good news update, Kippy! It will take about 6 weeks or so for the feathers to grow back. I really, really appreciate you taking Fleece in and looking after him/her. If it's too burdensome, just let me know and I'll try to do something to help. It wasn't my intention to "stick" anyone with this bird .. just to get it to safety and where it could be cared for until arrangements could be made.

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



It wasn't my intention to "stick" anyone with this bird

Click to expand...

*

I know and it's not a burden.

Six weeks, he won't be getting any high perches for awhile.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> *Thank you so much Cindy and Kim!*
> 
> Terry


You're very welcome, Terry. 
I'm glad it worked out that Kim & I were able to go fetch the little one.  

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> *Fleece is his name* and he likes to grunt/growl alot. He's a really sweet pij.


You've picked a perfect name for him, Kim. 
From what you say, he's quite the little softie since his bath & enjoys snuggling.  

Cindy


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like he took care of himself as much as he could and finally realized he needed to find some place to hole up for a few weeks to get some feathers grown in. Smart bird. I'm sorry I couldn't get him, but it's all for the best until my doves can get back into an aviary and my rehab cages will be empty again.

I saw an injured pij at the fairgrounds after the pigeon show. Huge, fat, happy, just missing the back toenail of one foot. We gave him some food and moved on. The phrase "Free as a Bird" came to mind. Sure he slipped when he walked but looked like he made a good life for himself. Humans could learn from pigeons.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Fleece is a lovely little pigeon. Looks to me like his wings have been clipped much like our big king, Crystal's were. It did take 6-8 weeks for them to grow back enough for her to fly on the higher perches.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

philodice said:


> Sounds like he took care of himself as much as he could and finally realized he needed to find some place to hole up for a few weeks to get some feathers grown in. Smart bird.
> 
> *I'm sorry I couldn't get him,* but it's all for the best until my doves can get back into an aviary and my rehab cages will be empty again.
> 
> *I saw an injured pij at the fairgrounds after the pigeon show.*


Getting in contact with LuAnn was a great help & greatly appreciated, Philodice.  
Kim & I live fairly close to each other & as it turned out we were both available to make the run.  

How *was* the pigeon show? Shi, Kim & I were planning to go. But then it turned out that Chuck was leaving sometime Saturday, which is rare. He usually leaves on Friday. Anyway, I had to get things ready for him (he's priority on the list  ) & then the pigeon situation came up (which was also a priority  ).

At least we have next year's show to look forward to.

Cindy


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Another job well done ,glad he/she found the way to you or maybe that was his plan all along lol they sure are smart arent they and got our hands ready to eat out of


----------

